# HELLO my name is...DaxMusic Productions



## TARI (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome Dax!!!


----------



## daxmusic (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone...looking forward to exploring the sights and sounds of this place!


----------



## Blackster (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Dax,

the guitar stuff in your demoreel sounds really good. Welcome on board


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 29, 2006)

welcome aboard Daxmusic!


----------

